# Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

...und habe nicht einen Wurm bekommen  :c  :c 

Irgendwie ist es hart! Gestern habe ich mir extra einen Plümper+Besenstiel+Sieb gekauft und wie vielfach beschrieben zusammengebaut...

Dann war ich heute in Großenbrode was sich hier im Board ja wohl auch als sehr guter Platz herausgestellt hat...

Nunja, der Wind war schonmal Mist, kam ziemlich schräg anlandig aus südlichen Richtungen... Dann ist der Boden da ja so voll mit Muscheln und Steinen, dass man einen ggf. Wattwurm ja überhaupt nicht erkennen konnte...

Außerdem rutsche der Plümper irgendwie immer in alle Richtungen, stößt aber nur selten zweimal auf die selbe Stelle (man wie das klingt...)

Nunja, nach 1 Stunde plümpern hatte ich dann stolze 0 Würmer! So ein Mist...

Musste das einfach mal loswerden  #q


----------



## clava (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Moin,


könnte gegen eine geringe Gebühr von 5.000 Euronen pro Stunde einen Plümperkurs anbieten, aber ich glaube kommerzielle Themen sind hier im Board verboten...:q


----------



## NOK Angler (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

kenne ich , fing auch so bei mir an . habe denn gute erfahrungen auf sandbänken bzw. reinen sandstränden gemacht. auch hilft der glasboden-eimer den man bei ms auf der homepage sehen kann sehr !!

habe damit immer nach stellen mit möglichst vielen kringeln ( wattwurmkot ) auf dem boden gesucht. und denn nach dem plümern die würmer eingesammelt.
aber mehr als 30 stk. pro stunde hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft. war aber auch erst ein paar mal los.

gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Das Problem ist, dass ich a. einen solchen Eimer noch nicht habe (wie klebe ich denn Glas in einen Eimer...?) und b. es heute keine Häufchen gab, denn die Welle war einfach zu viel....

Dafür waren da tausende kleiner Ringler (nicht breiter als 2,3 Millimeter - also zum klein zum Angeln)...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Moin Hauke,
du nimmst einen Malereimer, schneidest den Boden heraus, bereitest eine Echtglasscheibe oder eine Kunststoffglasscheibe vor und klebst diese mit Silicon in den Eimer. Is echt voll einfach.


----------



## haukep (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Und wie kriege ich das Glas geschnitten?


----------



## NOK Angler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

nimm plexi- oder hobbyglas aus dem baumarkt .gibs bei uns schon ab 2 euros und du  kannst es mit einer feinen säge schneiden , braucht auch nicht ganz rund.

nicht vergessen , vom "alten" boden des eimers ca. 1 cm rand stehen lassen und nun das ganze mit silicon oder heißkleber ( hab ich genommen ) einkleben , funktioniert super !!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*



			
				clava schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> könnte gegen eine geringe Gebühr von 5.000 Euronen pro Stunde einen Plümperkurs anbieten, aber ich glaube kommerzielle Themen sind hier im Board verboten...:q


 bei dem Boardi-spezial-Schnäppchenpreis würd ich ma lieber gleich zuschlagen !!!! #6      |supergri


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Hab auch schon überlegt, aber für so wenig Geld wird man wohl nichts Vernünftiges bekommen...


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Moin Moin,

hab selber keine Erfahrung mit dem Pluempern von Wattwuermern.

Aber hier gibt es sog. "bait pumps" zu kaufen. (siehe Anhang)

Mit den Dingern funktioniert das rausspuelen von Wuermern und "Yabbies" (das sind so kleine Krabben) ganz gut.

Kennt einer von Euch so eine Pumpe und hat das einer schon einmal versucht?

Das waere ja vielleicht auch ein Ausweg aus der 0-Wuermer Misere...
(Hilft natuerlich gegen den Wind nicht - aber das wird ja der Eimer Tip schon richten...)

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Das ist natürlich auch eine geniale Erfindung - das Ding baut bestimmt richtig Druck auf


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich auch eine geniale Erfindung - das Ding baut bestimmt richtig Druck auf



hahahaha )

Nee, zum Druckaufbau ist das eigentlich nicht gedacht, sondern zum aufsaugen (aber man kann es ja mal umgekehrt versuchen ) ) - aber wie gesagt , hier funktioniert es ganz gut.
Setzt man am Wurmloch an und zieht dann am Griff und denn sollten die Wuermer eigendlich kommen... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Das Spülen ist verboten. Z.B. mit Motoren und ähnlichen Hilfmitteln. Die Pumpe sieht aus, als wenn man einen Schlauch anschließen könnte, wo man halt mit Druckluft spülen kann. Das wäre auch verboten....... So stand das in einem Artikel geschrieben..... Aber ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob es auch so ist.


----------



## AKor74 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Moin, ich war bisher auch erst 5mal plümpern, allerdings mit guten erfolgen. Manchmal findest ein viertel Stunde nicht einen und dann einige Meter weiter reichen 3 Löcher und du kannst zum Angeln weiterfahren.

Da war beim letzten Mal einer mit einem Plümper, der hatte bestimmt 25cm Durchmesser und war am unteren Rand so gearbeitet, wie der obere Rand auf einer alten Ritterburg aussieht. Das Teil ging ab, der hatte soviel Power, da dachtes echt das Wasser kocht.

Mein normaler Plümper aus dem Baumarkt benötigt da schon wesnetlich länger für die Löcher, aber 50-75 Wattis/h finde ich allemal.


----------



## haukep (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Ich hoffe, dass ich auch bald mal Erfolge verbuchen kann...


----------



## Spymo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Hi,

bei viel Wind/Strömung kannst Du es echt vergessen, gerade die größeren treiben weit ab. Ich bin zwar nicht der Profi, aber die paar Male, die ich Wattis pepümpert habe, hatte ich einen dabei. Anfangs war ich glücklich, wenn ich einen großen Wurm pro "Loch" hatte, der Tag war ja noch jung und ein bißchen Sport ist gesund und überhaupt (ok, ich fand es in Wahrheit zum Kotzen). Was mich richtig angekotzt hat, waren die tröstlichen Kommentare meines Kumpels nach jedem Scheiß-Loch dass er gegraben hat. 7 Große, das wird bestimmt besser - und dann hat der Sack mir auch noch jeden gezeigt und die waren wirklich groß und es waren wirklich 7... Ich dachte, ich hätte eine ganz tolle Taktik, 2 bis 3 Löcher graben, dann zu Loch 1, weil da der Sand weg un die Sicht ok war, aufsammeln usw. Besser ist es, eine gute Stelle zu suchen (viele Wurmspuren und Atemlöcher), dort ein tiefes(!) Loch zu graben und sich dann viel Zeit zu lassen, sprich zu versuchen, wirklich alle Würmer zu finden. 

Mehr Spaß beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

@haukep: Hier in Großenbrode sammelt sich viel Seegras und alte Muscheln hinter den Sandbänken , die dann absterben und von einer dünnen Schicht Sand überdeckt werden.
Wenn das Wasser nach ein paar Stössen mit dem Plümper schwarz wird, dann wirst du keine Würmer finden.
Auch wenn du viele Steine / Kies freispühlst, dann suche woanders ! Du wirst sonst nur kaputte Würmer finden (wenn überhaupt).

Besser du suchst vor den Sandbänken, in dem Bereich wo es langsam wieder tiefer wird (also zur offenen See hin).


----------



## haukep (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

@marioschreiber: Danke, der Tipp ist mal wirklich los! Vieleicht können wir ja mal zusammen plümpern gehen...?!


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Ich habs nicht so mit Würmern !
Blech und Fliege (im Gegensatz zu Würmern immer verfügbar)


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Ok, zugegeben, das ist ein echtes Pro-Blinker-Argument


----------



## Hasenfuß (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Tolle Plümperstelle:

Zwischen den Buhnen von Heidkate bis Schönberg...
Sand, Sand und nochmals Sand... und flach. Und wind-/strömungsgeschützt.
Und alles voller Wurmhaufen. 
Und Schmott unter einer dünnen Sandschicht gibt es nur ganz nah an den Buhnen.

Darf man aber nur im Winter, weil im Sommer Badegäste durch die Löcher stürzen könnten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Hauke hast Du das gelesen??? Ich werd da auch mal plümern!!!


----------



## Alf Stone (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Also als es neulich mit den Meerforellen nicht lief und wir so durch die Ostsee wateten, hat uns unser Angelführer für diesen Tag auch gezeigt, wie man Wattwürmer sucht.
Da wurde vier, fünf mal kraftvoll mit dem  Hacken in den Boden getreten und wenig später lagen schon zwei schöne Wattwürmer in meiner Hand.
Wobei für mich neu war , das die Wattwürmer besonders in schönstem Ostseesand leben.
Dachte bei Wattwürmern immer so an das typische schlammige Watt.
Und das ganze sah eigentlich recht einfach aus.


----------



## Netfire (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

Hi #h 

Probiers doch einfach mal bei dem wattwurmdealer deines vertrauens #6 

und tschuess...|wavey:


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Heute war ich Wattis plümpern....*

@Dennis: Das probieren wir - und dann verbraten wir die gleich an Ort und Stelle 

@netfire: Toll, danke


----------

